# Firestone Junior Super Cruiser Tricycle



## delgan (Jun 9, 2016)

Just picked up a Firestone junior super cruiser tricycle at flea market. Handle bars are about knee high. Wondering what time period they were made. madeThanks in advance.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Jun 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum. Please add photos


----------



## delgan (Jun 10, 2016)

Sorry about the picture being turned.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 11, 2016)

It's a Colson tricycle that was sold under the Firestone name. My best estimate on age is somewhere late '40s to early 50s.

Dave


----------



## delgan (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks Dave


----------

